# Merc Plugs ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What Plugs are in Your 15 Hp Merc ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spark Plugs.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked gapless plugs on 2 stroke mercs,
made for easy cleaning on the water.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what it says But ....

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/part_finder/watercraft/results.asp?id=1004&type=reg


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Should be Champion.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Which Champion ? 


Come on Guys give it Up !


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.dixiemarinesales.com/Spark_plug_Reference_Mercury.aspx


----------

